# all mine in one thread :)



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mine so far








































































































































and these arrived this week, from Tim,PB and Heritage 









also ***** field glaze, bilberry,megs wheel brightner poorboys trim detailer, hyperwash and SP decanting spritzers which arent pictured as theyre down the garage

*updated 15/06/09*





































updated 8/8/09



















updated 14/8/09










updated 18/8/09










updated 23/8/09









updated 20/9/09

AP12QE


















updated 21/9/09

brinkmann dual xenon (bought from paul @ ultimate shine)










updated 21/9/09










updated 10/10/09










updated 2/11.09



















updated 10/11/09










:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Impressive stuff!!

:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


>


You are the devil!!.........

Only joking lad..............:lol::lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Davey.
I see that bank balance is taking a hammering. :lol:

Give it a few more months and you will have twice as much :wall:

Gordon


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

errrrm.....there's alot of unused, very new looking stuff there mate :lol:

You actually use any of it LMAO :lol::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its a thread amalgamation lol

pics were taken when the products were new out of the box :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Very nice Davey.
> I see that bank balance is taking a hammering. :lol:
> 
> Give it a few more months and you will have twice as much :wall:
> ...


tell me about it :lol:

the mrs appreciates i have a hobby, but hates that its one of the most expensive ones going..... i dont know what shes talking about :lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

nice rangeof products you got there? nice use of the sofa :lol:
is there a difference between the megs end tyre gels? i was in halfords earlier this afternoon and saw they changed the labels for the megs tyre gel and to me it looked more liquidy than the one i have in the garage?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup i noticed this aswell, the newer label seems more watery!

havent used the new label version yet - only got it yesterday, though roll on tomorrow


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

good stuff can you let me know what you think of it after you use it?
to me it looked very watery and not the normal gel


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

deffo not the same.

ill drop you a wee line to let you know if its just as good or not


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice collection matey:thumb:
Detailing, more addictive than drugs.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice mate, must of cost a small fortune!!


----------



## Bora (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice collection...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

What are those blue MF's in the last pic, like the look of those


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Eurow shagpiles 

nice towels :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

a few new items arrived today!

i used a tiny bit Supernatural to wax the pot, just to protect it from the elements 



















and my new rotary came today aswell! 

Silverline silverstorm 900-3000rpm


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> tell me about it :lol:
> 
> the mrs appreciates i have a hobby, but hates that its one of the most expensive ones going..... i dont know what shes talking about :lol:


You are joking arent you? You want expensive hobbies try keeping these:doublesho









or racing one of these


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:lol: horses look expensive....


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

few neww items added over the past few weeks, with this lot arriving today


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

more stuff Davy?!:doublesho


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great collection there, I am not jealous one bit , Poorboys Natural Look Dressing is great stuff, the marzipan smell of it has kinda grown on me... OCD kicking in lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the mrs used it up at daves and liked it so had to get her some to keep her happy :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Eh...with all those products...why the h£ll isn't your car clean???



I mean it's not like you're winning any trophies or anything like that it is???



I have the silverline as well...I think it is really good for the money!

:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Eh...with all those products...why the h£ll isn't your car clean???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

talking of trophies im still waiting on the last damn one to be delivered!! :doublesho

silverline is good, but after an hour or so it gets heavy heavy and i see myself nicking Daves milwaukee for a break :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> talking of trophies im still waiting on the last damn one to be delivered!! :doublesho
> 
> silverline is good, but after an hour or so it gets heavy heavy and i see myself nicking Daves milwaukee for a break :lol:


Don't turn to theft, just man up!!!!!! :devil:

Do you not get the trophy at the time of winning it? (I have never won anything, so don't know how it works...)

Sounds dodgy to me though...

:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Don't turn to theft, just man up!!!!!! :devil:
> 
> Do you not get the trophy at the time of winning it? (I have never won anything, so don't know how it works...)
> 
> ...


yea usually meant to, but they hadnt been made in time so were to be posted out :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice collection there mate!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice collection there mate


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Quality collection :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers folks!

Davy


----------



## cturbo (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG>>>>>>>

u are a PRO>>>>>...............

how much have u spent so far on these products?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

very nice collection i know they are only buckets but so want some dodo ones


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> very nice collection i know they are only buckets but so want some dodo ones


They're great buckets :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cturbo said:


> OMG>>>>>>>
> 
> u are a PRO>>>>>...............
> 
> how much have u spent so far on these products?


no mate im not a pro,

really couldnt say how much to be exact :lol:


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Really nice collection!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love getting new orders haha...just got a big order from CYC on its way  But good collection you have there mate :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers folks 

big orders are awesome :lol:


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Massive collection and loads of towels! Where did you get the blue ones with the silk edge from?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

they are Eurow shaglpiles from Alex @ Elitecarcare


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

few bits i got a while back but never bothered to picture them :lol:

AG HD










Milwaukee AP12QE (fantastic machine  )
gaurd removed due to overheating a few times, which is a common problem with it being new and the gears being tight, all loosened off now and have had no trouble since 









nothing too crazy lol

Davy :wave:


----------



## reggie-xxx (Aug 6, 2009)

amazing stuff mate


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Dave, next time my wife gives me a hard time for spending too much on "car stuff" I'm going to show her this thread.:lol:

Cheers mate.:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:lol:

show her gordons! shell have a heart attack :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> :lol:
> 
> show her gordons! shell have a heart attack :lol:


OI less of it.
Leave my shelf out of it. 

But there is a nice wee purchase on the horizon. One for the kit box though.
Gordon.


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

nice collection there id love this many products


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> OI less of it.
> Leave my shelf out of it.
> 
> But there is a nice wee purchase on the horizon. One for the kit box though.
> Gordon.


should be a nice buy gordon 

ill need a wee shot of it :lol:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

As said on KC, yer mental...but it looks like christmas


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol cheers brian


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

newest waxes 

CG E-Zyme Natura









good ol' 476s


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> :lol: horses look expensive....


They are when the misses and daughter have 3. The can only ride one at a time!
What are the green contoured applicators


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

theyre CG hexlogic 4inch heavy polishing pads


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very neatley arranged,nice collection:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ezyme  looking foward to paasting my car up with some


----------



## a4ndy (Aug 18, 2006)

that is a nice collection


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

you know you have a list of women your aloud to do. well same sort of list with the 55 and E-Zyme, both on there but doubt ill ever end up doing them :thumb:

good choice sir :detailer:


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice collection mate


----------

